# British "X-Wing" Fighter



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

Now for sale: 

The 1:72 BAE (Hawker) P.1214 Harrier II from Fantastic Plastic: 

http://fantastic-plastic.com/BAEHawkerP1214CatalogPage.htm 

This was one of Hawker's most radical proposals for the Harrier II back in 1980. It's distinguished by its "X"-shaped fuselage/wing combination designed to give it a high degree of lift. 

The kit is available now in the Fantastic Plastic Virtual Museum Store for $75.00 plus shipping. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ordered!

But if you come out with anything else cool this month, my wife won't let me buy it!


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

That's a nice looking kit. A bit pricey for me right now. Maybe next spring.

James


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

That looks straight out of Thunderbirds.

Too bad they didn't go with it.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

cool looking


----------

